# Anyone know what this is?



## Aquasteve (Jun 17, 2012)

There are a ton of these in my sump and im not sure if i should be concerned or not... they completely infested my protein skimmer which ended up taking about 2 hours to clean them all out of...

here is a few pictures.



















also... been trying to figure out what this is in the display part of the tank...










Thanks in Advance!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Hard to tell from the pics but looks like type of harmless sponge.


----------



## Aquasteve (Jun 17, 2012)

this is a close up, but not sure if it is much better at all.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The other alternative I can think of is tunicates. Google image search the two and see if you find a match.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i dunno for sure but those look like either girl germs or cooties to me lol


----------



## Aquasteve (Jun 17, 2012)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> The other alternative I can think of is tunicates. Google image search the two and see if you find a match.


Your exactly right, just googled it and it is a tunicate. A purple light bulb tunicate Thanks !!! now i just need to figure out what the things in my sump are lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Glad I could help.


----------



## 1eyedjyde (May 11, 2010)

The things in your sump are pinapple sponges, they are a filter feeder and completely harmless.


----------



## Aquasteve (Jun 17, 2012)

Thats awesome thanks very much for the ID on them 1eyedjyde. Glad to learn they are not a pest that I have to remove


----------

